# Nice house for rent .Oriole Beach area



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat launch just minutes away. Great neighborhood. Golf course up the street.Home was built in 2001. 2021 sq ft. $1200.00 per month. PM if interested.

http://www.pensacolamls.com/(mtqq2x45wdt10hvaqyxjdl45)/propertyDetails.aspx?mls=336803


----------

